# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Schokken in hoofd

## mayke1

als ik wakker word heb ik altijd last van schokken in hooft,kan mij iemand helpen?

----------


## Peter668

Slik je anti depressiva of onlangs XTC gebruikt?

----------

